# Manga into Live Action



## crazyKAT (Dec 2, 2007)

I was just thinking about mangas that would look real cool if made into a live action movie (real life flick) instead of anime. There are some mangas that I think should stick to the anime style, but some of them would be awesome if made live action. Don't you think?
I think Ghost in the Shell would be an awesome live action movie (if it wasn't already made anime).


----------



## sabrinageek (Dec 2, 2007)

Ghost in the shell could work.. at least the First movie..  Maybe SAC.  (Haven't seen enough SAC to make an educated answer).  

As for other animes that might make good Live Action -- How about Read or Die (OVA), Witch Hunter Robin,  and/or Speed Grapher?   (And maybe even Hellsing?)    I'd probably see a decent live action Cowboy Bebop..  

However, the -key- word here is DECENT.   We're assuming that the movies created are *good*.   I wouldn't watch a bad version of any of them, no matter how much I like the anime it spawned from.

-Sabrina


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 2, 2007)

dominion tank police would make a great live action movie


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

I think Paranoia agent would be a good live action movie of course it's an anime and not a manga.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Dec 3, 2007)

Detective Conan (a.k.a Case Closed) would make an awesome live action movie/ live action show.  It's just the effects for the super sneakers would be hard to do...


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 3, 2007)

I know that they made Death Note into a live action movie. and sadly, there doing the same thing to DragonBall Z . I would love to see Hellsing turned into a movie, that would be sweet. also, FLCL would be pretty wacked as a movie as well. prehaps one day they'll make Digimon into a live action movie, however, i doubt that will happen


----------



## crazyKAT (Dec 3, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> prehaps one day they'll make Digimon into a live action movie, however, i doubt that will happen



OMG! A live-action digimon movie would be freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 3, 2007)

... Trigun.

... Bleach.  (eh, maybe)

... Akira.

... Ranma 1/2.   (?)

... Naruto.

... and, since someone mentioned Digimon... how about Pokemon?

Oh, if Death Note was made live-action... properly... it would be killer!  I've only just started watching the anime, and I haven't been disappointed, yet.  Any clue on when this live action version is coming out?... or, if it's already in the can, how good/bad it was/is/will be?

I'll have to think of some others, later.........   :twisted:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webkilla (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFGNcrdqyHw

otaku's doing some LARPy fighting... american style unfortunatly, but still... i think i can see a narutard ninja in there


----------



## kitetsu (Dec 5, 2007)

:0


Now where did i put that Trigun poster... ?


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 6, 2007)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> ... Trigun.
> 
> ... Bleach.  (eh, maybe)
> 
> ...



Here's thhe wiki page to the Death Note Movie...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Note_%28film%29


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 6, 2007)

double post


----------



## themocaw (Dec 6, 2007)

Your Lupin 3 poster is made of win and sex.  

The Death Note Live Action series. . . honestly, I kinda preferred them to the anime, since they're two movies only, so they cut away a lot of the unnecessary padding.  The ending was one I preferred too, especially because L's fate is a lot more acceptable.

Besides, it had Chairman Koga from Iron Chef as Light's Dad.

CHAIRMAN KOGA.

How awesome is that?  He can hunt down supernatural serial killers and STILL travel the world searching for exciting new cuisines for his Kitchen Stadium.

EDIT: HOLY crap.  Bruce Campbell as Inspector Zenigata would be freakin' awesome.  I can see some of his lines now.

"Zenigata, Zenigata, isn't that a Japanese name?"

"WELL, HELLO, MISTER FANCYPANTS!  What, are you gonna give me flack for my chin too?  Want to make fun of my mom while you're at it, maybe kick my grandma in the shins?  Go get me a cup of coffee!  And find me a map of this. . . Cagliostro place. . ."


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Dec 6, 2007)

unmm a life action, for unmm...your generic shonen manga XD....like , Bleach hahahaha, real life Rukia, would rock!!!...


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 7, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Now where did i put that Trigun poster... ?


Oh my god, Jason Lee would be perfect for Lupin. Mind you, I hate the Lupine TV series with a passion, but... I admit, Lee would ROCK IT as the dude.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around how they made a L.A. Blue Girl live-action series.


----------



## sgolem (Dec 7, 2007)

I remember seeing a live action adaptation of a manga, but I completely forgot the name of it.  Figures...


----------



## kitetsu (Dec 7, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Oh my god, Jason Lee would be perfect for Lupin. Mind you, I hate the Lupine TV series with a passion, but... I admit, Lee would ROCK IT as the dude.



I never heard of a Lupin TV series before... But i did like the Cogliostro movie.


Oh, and the same guy who made that fakie poster did this as well:


----------



## Koronis (Dec 10, 2007)

Those posters are freaking awesome. Easily done ones could be Vagabond or Blade of the Immortal. Not too much crazy stuff in em. I wouldn't mind seeing em.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2007)

Death Note live action was crappy.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd LOVE to see FLCL done in live action...


----------



## themocaw (Dec 11, 2007)

Orlando Bloom would not work for Vash the Stampede.  Too much range of emotion.  The role requires him to do more than whine.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 11, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Orlando Bloom would not work for Vash the Stampede.  Too much range of emotion.  The role requires him to do more than whine.



Even that's too much for him to handle.


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 12, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> I'd LOVE to see FLCL done in live action...



only problem, that show really had not plot to it. it was just so random, yet so funny


----------



## Kobaruto (Dec 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see Battle Angel in 2009.


----------

